# 10 tooth Bombardier Bombi sprockets...?



## bombthebest

Hi guys!.
I am looking for a pair of new, re-conditionned or good used, 10 tooth
aluminum tracked Bombi sprockets.
I know that they were originaly fitted with 9 tooth rubber sprockets but
i heard that 10 tooth ones exists.
I will fit those on Bombi tracks, for a diy project so hub fittement is
not an issue...
I will fabricate my own hubs.
All i need is a pair of 10 tooth's that match Bombi alu, track pitch/ width.
Thanks guys


----------



## snowbird

I'd bet that if you click on "Boggie" (one of the forum members) in one of the thread postings, he'd be able to help you out.  I think he specializes in Bombardier and either has parts in inventory or can find them.  Clicking on his name gets you to a PM (personal message) through the forum.


----------



## bombthebest

TTT


----------



## bombthebest

ttt


----------



## Snowcat Operations

YUP  Boggie is the Bombardier guru.  He even has sprockets made from a better material for many snowcats.  He is out hunting now so give him some time to respond.


----------



## Radar4xfour

PM Sent


----------



## bombthebest

Thanks guys , still did not find what i am looking for...
Is Boogie back from hunting? sure had a long trip ...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bombthebest said:


> Thanks guys , still did not find what i am looking for...
> Is Boogie back from hunting? sure had a long trip ...



Im Back, but I'm afraid We are not going to have what you are looking for.
If infact you are looking for a "Bombi" sprocket so many people call me looking for Bombi parts only to find out they have another model  not the true Bombi 
but if yours has the Aluminum cleats then that narrows it down a bit. frankly
I've never seen a 10 tooth Bombi sprocket per say. The pitch is 3.00 " and so were some of the old snowmobiles and some of those were 10 tooth ? 
we make the polyurethane sprockets and the aluminum cleats and can cut them to any length up to 30feet yes, Feet


----------



## bombthebest

Hummmmmm... 30 feet wide tracks  now, that is what i call flotation.
Yes, i am talking about a real bombi, the one you make nice alu, grousers
for...
Do you know if those SV 250 252 or 300 sprockets fit Bombi tracks and
are 10 tooth???. Thanks Boggie ...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bombthebest said:


> Hummmmmm... 30 feet wide tracks  now, that is what i call flotation.
> Yes, i am talking about a real bombi, the one you make nice alu, grousers
> for...
> Do you know if those SV 250 252 or 300 sprockets fit Bombi tracks and
> are 10 tooth???. Thanks Boggie ...



there are 10 tooth, but the pitch is for either 3-7/8 or 4-1/2 inch the diameter would be to large, If you  don't mind me asking why the extra tooth are you trying to get more speed ?


----------



## bombthebest

I am building a mini Bombardier BR-180 (if you know this model !!!), from scratch
and will drive the sprockets with White Hidraulics high torque roller motors.
I need the extra diameter a 10 tooth will provide so the track guides clear
the motor mounts.
I am not using planetaries.
The machine, ( cab, frame, engine mount and suspensions) are almost
done ...
Thanks for your interest Boggie  ...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bombthebest said:


> I am building a mini Bombardier BR-180 (if you know this model !!!), from scratch
> and will drive the sprockets with White Hidraulics high torque roller motors.
> I need the extra diameter a 10 tooth will provide so the track guides clear
> the motor mounts.
> I am not using planetaries.
> The machine, ( cab, frame, engine mount and suspensions) are almost
> done ...
> Thanks for your interest Boggie  ...




Just look at my Avitar? 
you know the unwritten rule on the forums is you must post PICTURES....


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

What diameter are you shooting for?
The black (rubber) ones are for a snowmobile  7.5 "  yellow (polyurethane)are much bigger SV252 sprockets


----------



## bombthebest

Well, Boggie, i seen your avatar so that's why i put those "!!!" .
The machine is now under a big tarp, i promess i will send pictures.
Are those sprockets fitting in stock alu, Bombi tracks?.
Even if they are too wide, i can cut them to fit.
I figured that a 10 tooth must be 11~11.5 inch diameter (in between teeth).
That is what i need.
Of course, i has to match Bombi pitch.
Thanks for your help .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bombthebest said:


> Well, Boggie, i seen your avatar so that's why i put those "!!!" .
> The machine is now under a big tarp, i promess i will send pictures.
> Are those sprockets fitting in stock alu, Bombi tracks?.
> Even if they are too wide, i can cut them to fit.
> I figured that a 10 tooth must be 11~11.5 inch diameter (in between teeth).
> That is what i need.
> Of course, i has to match Bombi pitch.
> Thanks for your help .




Not going to match the Bombi pitch. which is 3"  the yellow are 3-7/8 pitch
sorry ...... still want to see your creation.


----------



## crossfire 1000

I found bombi sprockets in calgary alberta for my 1979 bombi i'd have to look for the name and number they were $250 for 1


----------



## bombthebest

Are they 10 tooth?, standard ones were 9...
Thanks for your help and please, check that for me .


----------



## Snowgoof

Hi there,
I'm thinking about making my own mini cat for grooming and building skibike trails. I'm thinking about using hydraulic torque hubs. I'd love to see pictures of what you have going on. I'll probably make my own gears and track parts. 

Anyone have any advise on the hydraulic drive plan??

Thanks


----------



## bombthebest

Snowgoof, yes i will post pictures soon and, i found 10 and even 11 tooth
Bombi brand new sprockets.
I am working hard on it (the cat project) so it can be ready for testing
by next winter (2009/2010).
I am using White hydraulics motors and i may use Sauer danfoss pumps.
They will be driven by a VW turbo diesel engine ...


----------



## Snowgoof

Sounds like a cool project. I am completly absorbed in the idea of making my own cat right now. I want a small Bobcat like single seater for some tight course making for our skibikes. I am researching all sorts of ways to make this happen. I like the simplicity of the Fairfield torque hubs, but there is allot to figure out and the cost of the stuff is pretty high. I'm looking at the Surplus Centers torque hubs as an option. Definately want to have the engineering figured out before I start spending money. 

I'm interested to see how you are going about it and if you have some less expensive ideas. I'm just learning about what technology is the best way to go and if there is some really easy hairball solution to go cattin. I know I need hydraulics to run a blade and any other attachments though.

I'm actually making a bike with a cat track to blow out some trails for shuttling some down hill runs with our skibikes. I have made my first urethane drive gear for the project so I'm getting a test run at making some of these components.

I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Thiokol2track

bombthebest said:


> Snowgoof, yes i will post pictures soon and, i found 10 and even 11 tooth
> Bombi brand new sprockets.
> I am working hard on it (the cat project) so it can be ready for testing
> by next winter (2009/2010).
> I am using White hydraulics motors and i may use Sauer danfoss pumps.
> They will be driven by a VW turbo diesel engine ...



 bombthebest, what is the  width on those sprockets and are they all 4 1/2" pitch ??   Sounds like a neat project youre working on, would luv to see pics of that project


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Boggie would have every part you could ever hope to get to custom build your own snowcat.  If he doesnt have it he has a full machine shop that can make it.  He can just about build anything you could dream up on a snowcat!


----------



## Snowgoof

Hey Bombthebest, 

Here is some picks of my current project. It's just a toy, but maybe it'll just work. Like I said before it is a bike for mowing down powder for trails in the back country. It's going to have a huge front ski for floating mainly down hill.


----------



## Snowgoof

Here is the mold.


----------



## bombthebest

Nice project Snowgoof .
Did you CNC your molds yourself ?. Those are worth a lot of $$$$$$$ !!!.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Snowgoof

Thanks,  Yea I have a few hours of design time and machining the mold. I already made the centrifuge for some other projects in the past so I was that much closer to being able to do this. As you can see the test part came came out very well. Better than I hoped.  I have many other parts to make still and dies for forming some of the sheet metal parts for the track. I do have a CNC machine to do this stuff which I guess causes me to get a little carried away sometimes. I'll post some more on the pedal cat soon when I get some more progress.


----------



## Bearcreek

Hello All,

I am new to the forum and have a question.  We have a Thiokol 4T10.  It is still in pretty good running condition and we use it a good bit.  The rubber on the drive sprockets is getting worn to the point that it is now metal to metal.  Is there a place that we can get new rubber put on the sprockets or is there a place to get new sprockets?

Any information would be helpful.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Bobcat

Dunno why no one has answered this by now...


Try FallLine.

Or Okners.

Or ask Boggie what he has on the shelf.


----------



## Bearcreek

Bobcat,

Thanks for the response, we will check those out!

-Eric


----------



## nlbombi

hello i am looking for a starter for a bombi with a ford 1600 motor who makes it where can i order one does anyone know


----------



## nlbombi

looking for a starter for a bombi ford 1600 motor does anyone know what type it is or who makes it


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Your best bet is to find an Ford Industrial Parts supplier. The 1.6(98 CID) in the Bombi is an industrial ford motor and while similar to the Pinto version is somewhat different. I would do a Google search and see where the closest dealer is to you.

The model of the Bombi engine is a KSG-416(98 CID). The starter is a Lucas # 71BB-11000-EA  or a 75AB-11000-AA/BA  or a 71BB-11000-JA  according to my manuals.

What happened to your old starter? If you still have it I would recommend you take it to a shop that specializes in starter overhauls (Not NAPA!!) and see if they can rebuild it for you.

I have the complete manual set for the Bombi and the engine if you have any more questions.

   Randy


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Here is just one of many I found on Google   http://www.continentalengines.com/ce_manufacturers/ce_manu_ford.htm


----------



## the old trucker

nlbombi said:


> looking for a starter for a bombi ford 1600 motor does anyone know what type it is or who makes it


 
Are you located on the west coast of the island ?? If so, try *Doug's Auto Electric in Corner Brook. Ph # 1-(709) 634-1881...*

They do all starters & altenators. 

OT.


----------



## nlbombi

the old trucker said:


> Are you located on the west coast of the island ?? If so, try *Doug's Auto Electric in Corner Brook. Ph # 1-(709) 634-1881...*
> 
> They do all starters & altenators.
> 
> OT.


 thanks very much really appreciate the info damian


----------



## nlbombi

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> Your best bet is to find an Ford Industrial Parts supplier. The 1.6(98 CID) in the Bombi is an industrial ford motor and while similar to the Pinto version is somewhat different. I would do a Google search and see where the closest dealer is to you.
> 
> The model of the Bombi engine is a KSG-416(98 CID). The starter is a Lucas # 71BB-11000-EA or a 75AB-11000-AA/BA or a 71BB-11000-JA according to my manuals.
> 
> What happened to your old starter? If you still have it I would recommend you take it to a shop that specializes in starter overhauls (Not NAPA!!) and see if they can rebuild it for you.
> 
> I have the complete manual set for the Bombi and the engine if you have any more questions.
> 
> Randy


 thanks do much really appreciate the info will get right on it damian


----------



## bombthebest

Yes guys, i am still alive!...
I've been working on that project cat for 3 years now, (took summers off tho), and it looks like i will give it it's first runs this comming winter .

I had a machine shop cut me custom 10 tooth UHM plastic sprockets,
the cab is 90% ready, engine, static pumps and traction motors all ok.

Left to do is some fine tuning of the air suspensions, control systems,
and priming the frame so it does not rust on first outing.

Yes-yes, i know,

I want to take picts of it outside, on snow. It is still shy of showing
itself now ...


----------



## Snowgoof

That's OK if it is still in the shop. We love shop picks and to see it in the making. Glad to see you are getting it done. That is a long project. I have not been able to do much on my snowcat or the snowcat bike. I talked to you a bit about it a while back.
Look forward to seeing yours!!


----------

